# July 7th 2012: Best bass trip in a long time



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

Went bassing for a while today and managed to land these big ones. Caught 4 bass over 3 pounds with 3 almost at 4 pounds. But, of course, that isn't the story. While fishing my friendly neighborhood community hole drainage pipe, I layed into something massive. She spun the boat around, went around the pipe, and came flying out of the water. Took a nose dive and my 12 pound fluro say pow!!! She was everybit of 12-15 pounds. She was at least 3 times bigger than my biggest bass. If I would've landed that one, my 5 today would've went 25 pounds. Oh well, that's twice I've lost my wall hanger that I still haven't gotten. It was an awesome day.


----------



## TheFlounderPounder (Jan 9, 2012)

*nice*

nice fish! hopefully that big one will still be there when you go back!!


----------



## jesse1378 (Mar 29, 2010)

nice fish you did ALOT better than we did yesterday lol.


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

Remiss me of the time I was fishing at hurricane lake early in the a.m. Had a spinner bait working and it got hit like a ton of bricks. I saw her go in the air and shake my hook she was something to behold clearly would have been the biggest for me.


----------



## GatorBane (Jan 11, 2010)

They don't become BIG by accident.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

nice fish man!


----------



## georgia_marine (Jan 29, 2012)

Bet you dreamed of that big one last night... she will haunt you for a while


----------



## RippinLipz (Nov 10, 2011)

Sounds like a good day minus the one that got away! Where ya'll fishing at?


----------



## MackMan (Jul 8, 2012)

Great photos and report. You got me beat with the size. I had numbers though, haha.


----------



## J Smithers (Jun 27, 2008)

Good report. I hate to hear about the pig that got away but it looks like you still got some quality bass in the boat!


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

I know how yah feel, I have lost a few fish in the last couple of years I wish didn't.


----------



## jstblsd (Jul 6, 2010)

Awesome catch I haven't been out in awhile those are some motivators!


----------

